# So I'm sick of reloading sample libraries - is Vienna Ensemble Pro the only solution?



## x-dfo (Mar 15, 2020)

As my subject say some of my learning projects are hitting 10 minute load times with the libraries I'm using and it's starting to grate.
I have money to spend (and a need to keep myself entertained with the quarantine) so what are some of the better solutions out there?
I have my work pc at home so I thought I would try setting up a VST host thing, but is VEP the only good solution for this?

Cheers,


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2020)

If you don't need network connectivity, any host could do... but I don't know what's around, solid and reliable.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 16, 2020)

x-dfo said:


> As my subject say some of my learning projects are hitting 10 minute load times with the libraries I'm using and it's starting to grate.
> I have money to spend (and a need to keep myself entertained with the quarantine) so what are some of the better solutions out there?
> I have my work pc at home so I thought I would try setting up a VST host thing, but is VEP the only good solution for this?
> 
> Cheers,


I went through the same thing. Looking for a different solution. I came to the conclusion, that VEPro is the best. 

You could as Rob suggest do it the old fashion way but it's a real pain and I don't want to go back to dealing with Ethernet Midi and Adat cables again.

OhWow! As I was writing this though I had a thought. You could use any VST host and install Dante Virtual soundcard. Holy crap! I just solved my own problem.









Dante Virtual Soundcard, Pro AV Networking Software from Audinate | AV's Leading Technology


Dante Virtual Soundcard Supercharge your PC or Mac audio applications with Dante connectivity, delivering instant access to any audio devices on the network. Record, process and playout up to 64 bidirectional channels of pure, lossless audio. The wait is over Dante Virtual Soundcard is ready...



www.audinate.com


----------



## Dietz (Mar 16, 2020)

josejherring said:


> You could use any VST host and install Dante Virtual soundcard.


Does this also solve the involved latency issues?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 16, 2020)

Dietz said:


> Does this also solve the involved latency issues?


I don't know. Will have to find out later. For now I'm sticking with the convenience of VEPro.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 16, 2020)

Carla, Bidule, Reaper can all be used as plugin hosts. If you already use Reaper as a DAW you'll need to use the portable version as the host.


----------



## x-dfo (Mar 16, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Carla, Bidule, Reaper can all be used as plugin hosts. If you already use Reaper as a DAW you'll need to use the portable version as the host.


Is reaMote the only one that can handle LAN connections, out of the ones you mentioned?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 16, 2020)

x-dfo said:


> As my subject say some of my learning projects are hitting 10 minute load times with the libraries I'm using and it's starting to grate.



If you are switching between projects a lot, then VEPro is your best bet, as everything remains loaded. However, if you are referring to load times in general, VEPro won't help.


----------



## averystemmler (Mar 16, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I went through the same thing. Looking for a different solution. I came to the conclusion, that VEPro is the best.
> 
> You could as Rob suggest do it the old fashion way but it's a real pain and I don't want to go back to dealing with Ethernet Midi and Adat cables again.
> 
> ...



I was looking into this a couple weeks ago. Dante Virtual Soundcard (DVS) requires either Dante hardware - or a separate, dedicated machine running Dante Via - to act as a master clock. You can't just Virtual Soundcard two systems together, sadly.

Virtual Soundcard is machine licensed, with no way to transfer. Via does allow a transfer, but requires that machine to be online for periodic phone-home license checks (and gives you fewer outputs than DVS). I was hoping for a less restrictive licensing scheme using Plogue Bidule as a host, but getting a bunch of audio channels out over ethernet seems to be the limiting factor.

The Dante systems don't handle latency automatically in the way VEP does, but they are apparently quite stable. If not for the license restrictions, I think I'd give them a go.


----------



## d.healey (Mar 16, 2020)

x-dfo said:


> Is reaMote the only one that can handle LAN connections, out of the ones you mentioned?


I'm not sure as I've not used any of them over LAN. Theoretically you should be able to send any MIDI/audio data over LAN with virtual ports but I don't know what software exists to facilitate this.


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Mar 16, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I went through the same thing. Looking for a different solution. I came to the conclusion, that VEPro is the best.
> 
> You could as Rob suggest do it the old fashion way but it's a real pain and I don't want to go back to dealing with Ethernet Midi and Adat cables again.
> 
> ...


Dante VSC is a poor solution for real time operations due to the inherent latency.


----------



## x-dfo (Mar 16, 2020)

WorshipMaestro said:


> Dante VSC is a poor solution for real time operations due to the inherent latency.


Good to know, so I guess I need two licenses of VEP, one for each machine?


----------



## Ben (Mar 16, 2020)

x-dfo said:


> Good to know, so I guess I need two licenses of VEP, one for each machine?


Here you go: https://www.vsl.info/tutorials/faqs/licenses#vep-required-license-count


----------



## x-dfo (Mar 16, 2020)

So it looks like I only need one VEP license for each computer that hosts plugins and the client DAW computer(s) don't require it.


----------

